# Matte Medium Gel



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been using Winston Newton acrylics for painting figures. I liked the paint but it was glossy. I bought some Matte Medium Gel, mixed it in and it worked great.
Has anyone else used this?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I have, with great results


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here. I've also used it for adding texture for hair, patching minor cracks, etc. Great stuff. 
Chris


----------

